# Paint Roller Buffing System



## Randy_ (Jan 24, 2007)

Here are pictures of my version of the paint roller buffing system for those who don't want to spend $90 for a Beall system or don't want to mess with working up a clone like the one Don Ward did.  This discussion and a few pictures actually started in another IAP thread:
( http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=21081&whichpage=2 ); but I wanted to start a new thread since this subject is a little off topic from the idea of the other.






This is a picture of the mandrel I made out of a piece of scrap 2x4.  The MT was eye-balled and while not perfect, it works just fine.  At the MT end, there is a tiny ridge that may not show up real well which acts as a stop for the paint roller and at the other end is a tiny sheet metal screw that fits in a notch in the roller to keep it in place.





This is a picture of a standard paint roller(long nap wool) divided into three sections, one for each of the three buffing compounds.  This particular one is a spare as I didn't get the sections evenly divided.  Measure twice, cut once!!![^]

The original thread has a picture of Russ Fairfield's version of the PB Buffer and I think Bruce's version can be seen on his web site or if not, I'll track down a photo.  Bruce's version is is a copy(by permission) of Fred in NC's original idea and is made out of some high tech plastic.  It is available for purchase....about $15, IIRC?

This is the link to Bruce's mandrels:  http://www.boonerings.com/htmpages/buffmandrels.htm .

After you are done there go back to his home page and look at his rings and his pens.  Very nice stuff!!!


----------



## btboone (Jan 24, 2007)

$15 for the pair.  They are not accessible by going to the site, but here's a link: www.boonerings.com/htmpages/buffmandrels.htm

I'm not seeing your pics Randy.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey Bruce:

Not sure what the problem is, they are showing up for me.  All I know to tell you is restart your computer and see if that helps??  There have been 25+ views of the thread already and no other comments about the pictures so I assume the problem is at your end??  

While you were composing your post, I was searching the old files for a picture of your mandrels.  Found your link and posted it so now we have it twice.  Fixed the erroneous price info, too.

I wonder if any others are not seeing the pictures??


----------



## Jerryconn (Jan 24, 2007)

Randy,
I can't see you pics either


----------



## frog21 (Jan 24, 2007)

Randy, I also can't see the pics.


----------



## JimGo (Jan 24, 2007)

I see the pics just fine.


----------



## Dario (Jan 24, 2007)

I see them too.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 24, 2007)

Can't


----------



## skiprat (Jan 24, 2007)

the other night I was in a hotel using a crappy ( and expensive ) connection. I couldn't see loads of pics. Even on the home page.
I am in a different hotel tonight and see them fine though.

This is a very good idea, I think that I may mod one slightly though.
In our DIY stores it is as cheap to buy a complete roller with the metal frame and handle than just the rollers. I think I will just buy one and cut the metal at the first bend. Then I can centre pop the cut end for the bearing centre and stick the other end in my scroll chuck.
Thanks for clever idea


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 24, 2007)

No photos on my end either..

The odd thing is that when you check the properties it said "not avaiable" under all the info lines


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 24, 2007)

For those of you who are not seeing the picturers, are you using a browser other than IE??

Try going to my photo album:   Randy_ and look in the Misc. section.  Be sure to get the underscore character as there are two Randys!!


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />.....In our DIY stores it is as cheap to buy a complete roller with the metal frame and handle than just the rollers.....




Steven:  Only problem I see with that idea is the originator of this idea(Fred NC) recommended using a long nap(1" or more) natural wool roller.  I doubt you will find that kind of roller in a "kit" like you are proposing to buy.  I have no idea whether synthetic rollers with shorter nap will work as well as the wool ones[?][?]


----------



## tas2181 (Jan 24, 2007)

I can't see the pictures using IE7 but can view them fine in Firefox. Only thing I can figure out is maybe the % sign in the file name.

PS: Can't view them in your album either using IE7


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 24, 2007)

I have IE7 and can't see them here or in your album.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tas2181_
> <br />.....Only thing I can figure out is maybe the % sign in the file name.....



I was a little worried about the % sign.  Some characters in the file name cause the pictures to fail to load here; but since they loaded I thought we might be OK.  Let me try renaminmg the file and see if that helps.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 24, 2007)

Randy, you could be right, I couldn't say if the cheapy kits come with long naps as well. Either way, worth a look and your idea is still good[]

I can't see the pics now either??? But only these.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 24, 2007)

OK, I revised the file name.  Could someone who could not view the pictures previously check them now and see if anything has changed?  Thanks.


----------



## btboone (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes, the pics work for me now.  Must have been the % signs.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks, Bruce!!!


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 24, 2007)

I can also see them now and when I check the prop. of the photo I see the url too.

looks like a poodle! []


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 25, 2007)

Steven,
Don't know about rollers in UK, but I tried what you suggested when I first read about using the paint rollers... you don't get much to put in the scroll chuck and you have to be careful that it centers correctly, otherwise you do get some wobble.  It does work though.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 25, 2007)

Randy,
got the pictures fine now. tks


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 25, 2007)

as the owner of both the homemade roller buffers (cheapies) and a commercially made MT2 tapered shaft and corresponding spacers, it's like comparing day with night. It's been a rather amusing topic but try the two proposed types and I'm certain that no one will go back to the paint roller system IMO. Certain things are worth the extra dollars and some things will remain poor bargain contraptions IMO.

-Peter-


----------



## skiprat (Jan 25, 2007)

Peter, No offence intended and please don't take any, but I think most of know that the 'proper' kit or tool will always work better. This 'cheapy contraption' is a good way for those ( myself included ) of achieving better and easier results than we can get without any buffing system. I would love to have all sorts of pro kit, but simply can't afford it.

I've had a couple of my 'contraptions' shot down in flames to the extent that I won't post them anymore.  

Let's not kill the spirit.[]


----------



## Dario (Jan 25, 2007)

Steven, 

Well said.  I too am on the same boat...buy as much as I can and make some if I am able.  No way that they will function as well but if they get the job done...descent enough for my purposes, then I am very content and happy.

I prepare a wish list and sort them by need (not want).  Price each item on the list and mark the ones I can make myself.  I go after the ones that will be used a lot (usualy very high on the list) and save me the most. []


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />I've had a couple of my 'contraptions' shot down in flames to the extent that I won't post them anymore.



Bummer, I always, I repeat, ALWAYS, enjoy seeing what other folks come up with, with reguard to seeing a project a different way, or solving a problem in an inventive way.  Skiprat, *I* hope you keep on posting your jigs / ideas / thoughts ... it seems like every new approach to a problem sets off lightbulbs in the collective mind ... who knows, your idea might be applied to a different situation entirely, and will become the new "pen blank cutting sled of 2007!" ... 

KEEP POSTING cool jig, please!


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />.....It's been a rather amusing topic.....



Glad you are enjoying the thread!!


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 25, 2007)

Steven:  I completely agree with Jeff!!  Just because your ideas suck(just kidding[][]), they may motivate other to new and creative  ways to do things.  Not every new idea is a home run, but it is always great to see new things proposed that can expand out horizons.  

Please post those new ideas of yours and stretch our horizons.Even if an idea gets shot down now and then, forget it and keep on plugging away.  We all can learn from the flops as well as the successes.


----------



## LEAP (Jan 25, 2007)

Randy could not have said it better. Without new ideas we would all be using bic pens and turning candle sticks.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Peter, No offence intended and please don't take any, but I think most of know that the 'proper' kit or tool will always work better. This 'cheapy contraption' is a good way for those ( myself included ) of achieving better and easier results than we can get without any buffing system. I would love to have all sorts of pro kit, but simply can't afford it.
> 
> I've had a couple of my 'contraptions' shot down in flames to the extent that I won't post them anymore.
> ...


Steven/others,
No offense taken nor dispensed. I am as frugal as anyone here but a 'wooden' shaft nor UHMW support caps are nowhere close to the results of a well made tool. You'd be surprised how affordable an MT2 shaft can be. I used to sell the shaft/spacer combo for a mere $38 (of which $9+ went towards shipping). Please keep on making/posting "contraptions", it was never my intent to discourage/disparage them. You may recall how pleased I was to learn of your PENtograph.
-Peter-


----------



## pete00 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />
> 
> I've had a couple of my 'contraptions' shot down in flames to the extent that I won't post them anymore.



Skiprat
Nooooooo you need to post all your contraptions.....

if no one else posts silly things mine will look all the more silly. We need lots of sillys here, keep posting.....[][][]


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> [br.....You'd be surprised how affordable an MT2 shaft can be. I used to sell the shaft/spacer combo for a mere $38 (of which $9+ went towards shipping).



Pretty tough to buff a pen with a steel mandrel unless it is one of Bruce's titanium pens.[]

Add another $30-$45 to the cost of that $38 mandrel before you talk about how affordable the system is.  Peters affordable mandrel and 3 Beall buffing wheels will run you $83+.  

Like Dario said, a $9 paint roller may not give quite as good a result; but it sure beats nothing at all!!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RandyAdd another $30-$45 to the cost of that $38 mandrel before you talk about how affordable the system is.  Peters affordable mandrel and 3 Beall buffing wheels will run you $83+.
> 
> _


_

Randy, you must be an accounting major based on the way you 'distort' numbers[)] I suppose that you are still using an abacus rather than a calculator to conserve on energy[]
-Peter-_


----------



## Mikey (Jan 26, 2007)

LOL, and Beall buffing wheels don't fit the mandrel. As you pointed out once, CSUSA sells the 1/2 hole wheels. You can get 6" ones fro like $8 and 8" ones for like $10 each. 

Plus, the roller is going to load a lot quicker and you can't just take a piece of 80 grit sandpaper to clean the roller surface. You buy a new roller. So, as time goes on, you keep spending more $ by buying new rollers. (and the roller can't get into the recesses of beads and other decorative parts.


----------



## Dario (Jan 26, 2007)

I actually own the 3 wheel Beall buffing set plus the 3 piece Beall bowl buff set for about 2 years now.  Both set are still un-used being the last purchase I made before I started penmaking.

I should have known better that I can use them for pens too.  No matter, they are going to work soon! []


----------



## Fred in NC (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello guys !!!  Just my two dimes here (inflation!!)

First of all, when we talk about the system with the buffing wheels and the paint roller system, we are talking about two completely different items.

I have used my paint roller system for quite a while (years) and still use it.  However, what I use it for is the final polishing of the pen.  That is when it is already shiny.  I put wax on one side, and leave the other plain.  I can polish the barrels, or the finished pen using it.  It is very gentle and does not rub off the plating.  For this use, wool rollers with long nap are the best.

The wheels like Beall, are intended for use with polishing compounds.  I don't think you can do much good with a paint roller when you are talking about real buffing.

Just my humble opinion . . .


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


_

And apparently, Peter, you must not have any major at all!!  PSI wheels sell their 8" wheels for $9.95 a piece which is close enough to $30 for all but the most anal of us and the Beall wheels are $44.55 for the set which, again, is close enough for most normal folks.  Last time I looked, 38 and 45 equaled 83 and I did the math in my head.  Maybe you should recheck your calculator??  And, if I recall correctly, that is about what you were selling your rig for when it was still in production??

Mikey's point about longevity is well taken and for folks with forgiving tool budgets, I would certainly agree that a Beall system or one of the clones is the best choice.  OTOH, the facts that go into the decision making process differ radically for each individual and the inexpensive paint buffer system is certainly a legitimate alternative for many._


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mikey_
> <br />LOL, and Beall buffing wheels don't fit the mandrel. As you pointed out once, CSUSA sells the 1/2 hole wheels.



Bushings are easy to make for over sized wheels and a 5/8" drill bit should take care of the CSUSA wheels.


----------

